# Cows damaged my Canoe



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Left my Canoe at my daughters farm so my grandsons can use it. They lease the farm for cattle to and they use the lake. Some how they, the cows, sat or stepped on my Canoe and cracked both sides. My plan to fix it is use some mat and 1708. Sand or grind first and get a flake of the gelcoat to see if I can get a paint match
Damn Cows


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

That sucks. Hope it works out for you. My dad ran a few on his place and they are a nuisance sometimes.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

id be getting some ribeyes out of that deal...


my buddy left his truck door open where we hunt doves in Texas and they ate the dam seat down the the frame.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Wtf. Please tell me you found this on YouTube and you do not know this person. I think the video ended because she turned the pepper spray on herself to end the agony of watching her yak get destroyed.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Don’t know her, it was all over the internet a year or two ago.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

1708 is way too heavy. That canoe is nothing but csm or csm with a veil.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

anytide said:


> id be getting some ribeyes out of that deal...
> 
> 
> my buddy left his truck door open where we hunt doves in Texas and they ate the dam seat down the the frame.


You should see what they did to a rifle target I put up. They could not bring down the 4x4 post. But the target board was smashed and they ate the Orange tape I had on a wind gauge


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> 1708 is way too heavy. That canoe is nothing but csm or csm with a veil.


good that saves time I'll just use the mat that I have


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


>


Don't let a woman do man's work
maybe that bear had to wait to launch his boat


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Why didn't you tell them to moooove?


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

That was the best video EVER!

Hello, millennial, welcome to the real world. 

Wait, there's no designated safe space near, stocked with crayons and stuffed animals?


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

That was a great video
I was cheering for the bear


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Loved that she kept talking like the bear had a clue what she was saying. Got a good laugh watching the bear do it's thing.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

a bear named bear.. who da thunk it?
shoulda hit with her prius.
spray me will ya !


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

My brother, living the last 35 years or so in Alaska - gets grizz tracks on his property all the time and just disregards them saying that they're roamers and not likely to hang around... If he sees black bear tracks, though, he makes plans to kill the critter since they'll hang around and get one of your kids or dogs... The one time we visited, the black bears I looked at through his spotting scope (set up at his kitchen table looking across a big wide full glacial tilt river) were every bit of three feet wide across the butt (much, much bigger than black bears in the lower 48...).

He likes small black bears for roasts and stews.... Somehow I never associated a bear with damage to anyone's skiff - but if any food were involved I wouldn't expect anything else.... Bears tend to live in hungry country where finding enough to eat, unless there's salmon around, is a full time job for any bear....


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

permitchaser said:


> good that saves time I'll just use the mat that I have


Sand gel and apply inside and out. Apply mat, fair and paint. 1 day job.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well Mr. Lemay hijacked this thread for bear stories, so here's. Mine
Years ago I went to Alaska 3 times with friends on fly fishing trips. We stayed in a cabin with no electricity or running water. The cabin was on the Illiamna river in the middle of nowhere.
on our last trip we came back from fishing and a bear had gotten in our cabin. It was a 2 story cabin and the bear climbed up to the second floor and down a ladder to the kitchen. It tore up and are any food we left out but our metal cooler it could not get in but put tooth holes in it. This was before Yet I
We knew it was a black because a Griz wouldn't climb
The owner of the cabin wanted us to kill the bear because it has no fear of humans and he had small children. We had a rifle and big pistols but never saw the bear again. Later the owner killed the bear
I like bears better than cows


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> Sand gel and apply inside and out. Apply mat, fair and paint. 1 day job.


Thank you for your help


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

permitchaser said:


> Well Mr. Lemay hijacked this thread for bear stories, so here's. Mine
> Years ago I went to Alaska 3 times with friends on fly fishing trips. We stayed in a cabin with no electricity or running water. The cabin was on the Illiamna river in the middle of nowhere.
> on our last trip we came back from fishing and a bear had gotten in our cabin. It was a 2 story cabin and the bear climbed up to the second floor and down a ladder to the kitchen. It tore up and are any food we left out but our metal cooler it could not get in but put tooth holes in it. This was before Yet I
> We knew it was a black because a Griz wouldn't climb
> ...


 just bear with us on this.......


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

I think this is the same bear:


----------

